# Brick Walkway



## AU_Prospector (Feb 15, 2008)

Hello, 

There is a pallet of standard size bricks left over from my house build 5 years ago.  I would like to put them to use and lay a walkway from the drive to a rear door.  I plan to simply dig out a few inches of soil, maybe lay down an inch or two of sand and then just lay them on end with no mortar and pack them down.  Maybe top it off with some sand to fill in the crevaces that will surely form. 

I have never done this before so Im asking if anyone has any advice or sees any pitfalls with my plan.  Maybe I should use stone dust on the base?  There would be some slope, maybe 3 or 4 inches across about 15 feet of walk way or so lengthwise.  (my porch is abot 3 or 4 inches higher than the drive).  I live in Northern Georgia so I'm not too concerned with winter heave, though I do expect there might be a minimal amount.  Just looking for a quick and easy walkway and to get rid of that pallet of bricks. 

Let me know your ideas. 
Prospector


----------



## guyod (Feb 17, 2008)

I would check out some how to guides i have seen plenty of diy brick walk ways turn into a trip hazard after a couple of years. The trick is installing an edging material to keep the side bricks from getting loose.  also a weed barrier is a good idea


----------



## ToolGuy (Feb 17, 2008)

If you're gonna do it, do it right. You need to put down 4" of crushed stone or similar, tamp it down real good, and use edging to keep the bricks in place. It's like guyod says, if not done properly you'll end up with a tripping hazard in a couple of years. If you're not into doing that much work, it would be better to find another use for the bricks. Maybe a brick cookout grill? 

If you just want to get rid of the bricks, you could sell them on www.CraigsList.com . Just trying to be helpful. A walk way is not a project to do half way. Just think 'potential law suit'


----------



## travelover (Feb 17, 2008)

Also, aren't standard bricks different from paving bricks in their absorption of water? I'd think standard buildings bricks would crumble over time.


----------



## mudmixer (Feb 17, 2008)

There is a big difference between "bricks" and concrete pavers, which are designed be used as a paving surface for driveways, street and airports.

If it is just a sidewalk in Georgia, they will work fine if they are contained and do not spread, so they can rock.


----------

